# Ingredientes necesarios para instalar un polo a tierra



## aureliano (Ago 9, 2005)

Estoy interesado en instalar un polo a tierra para un computador, digo para un computador por que se requiere de instrucciones especificas. como la cantidad de materiales que se necesita. como el azufre, carbón de piedra o mineral y la sal mineral, para poder tener como resultado -1 voltio. quien tenga el suficiente conocimiento por favor transmítamelo, le estaré eternamente agradecido. 

Gracias.


----------



## MaMu (Ago 9, 2005)

Pegale una ojeada a este post

Como hacer un polo a tierra


----------

